# Fretsaw Blade Clamp Holder



## adzeman (23 Nov 2011)

I have a Record scroll saw which I bought new some years back at the wood show when it was at the Wembley Conference Centre. I have never done any intricate work with it just curves etc when the occasion arose. As Christmas is coming close my grandchildren have asked me to make some Christmassy decorations. They made this request also at Halloween but I failed. My Record has pin blades which requires a hole larger than some of the cut outs. I dont really want to change machines to one that takes pin less blades. Is there a device I can purchase to adapt my present machine?


----------



## Chippygeoff (23 Nov 2011)

Hi Adzeman. Changing the clamps on your scroll saw may prove to be a bit of a pain. If i were in your shoes i think my first port of call would be Axminster tools, they could advise, I think ringing record may be a waste of time as everything comes from China with them. Hobbies readily do pin end blades but as you say the entry hole would have to be quite large, having said that I have some Christmas decorations that would be okay and if they are any help I will gladly let you have some. At the end of the day if you decide to get into scroll saw work I would advise selling your record machine on e-bay and get a saw with variable speed and quick change clamps as the range of blades available in pinless is very good. Hope this helps.

Geoff.


----------



## adzeman (23 Nov 2011)

Hi Geoff thanks for the tips a trip to Axminster might be in order. I have an admission to make, its not a Record its a Rexon SS16SA and its made in Taiwan. The current model is advertised as "It will take both pin end and plain end blades." I can't see this on my model but if i can't even get the name right on the kit I own and use theres not much hope for me there then. 
The designs the kids like are the snow flakes. I do have some simple designs but would be interested in the designs you so kindly offered. 

Regards


----------



## Chippygeoff (24 Nov 2011)

Hi Mike. Send me your e mail address in a PM and I will send you some patterns. I know Axminster supply different clamps. Before I bought my Ex-21 I contacted Brimarc, the importers, about spare blade clamps and they said Axminster were the people. It may be an idea to ring their technical department, they are always very helpful.

Geoff.


----------



## hawkinob (24 Nov 2011)

Hi adzeman,
If the machine info. says that the machine takes both types of blade then perhaps it does (with apologies to yourself). Can you post a picture - a close up of the top clamp ? Might then get some advice.
Bob H.
p.s. Sorry just noticed that yours isn't a current model, still post a picture, might still help.


----------



## adzeman (24 Nov 2011)

Eureka! after Hawknobs post I looked more closely at the head of my scroll saw and yes it does take pin less blades. I ground off the top pin on my existing blades and I have already cut out one shape. The question is: Are the pinless blades pinless at both ends? because I cant see a corresponding clamp at the bottom. I am quite happy to continue grinding off the top pins.


----------



## DaveyP (24 Nov 2011)

> Are the pinless blades pinless at both ends?



Yes .. :wink:


----------

